# Dance passionately with Dance Mela



## debsuvra (Nov 14, 2007)

Dance Mela is a multiplayer game from Kreeda. It was given on the Digit magazine's November 2007 DVD. Now after tinkering with it for few minutes, I made my mind to review it for this forum. 

Well, at first I want to ask that if anyone who is reading this post is aware of Bollywood dance. If so, then you probably can make it out what could be inside this game. Installing is easy and the game can run in most PCs bought after 2003 that runs either Windows XP or 2000 SP4. 

When I fired up the game, it asked me to enter my choice for server in a menu where the only option was India. Selecting India, it went full screen and displayed a window that asks me to enter login info or to register. I registered and noticed a good thing that if someone want to woo his/her opposite sex with some se*y username, stop here. You are not allowed to enter anything that is abusive. 

After login in, I was given a default avatar and a home with just a single room filled with high tech LCD tv, wardrobe, Laptop and even a iPod for listening to Hindi songs. Back in the game options, everybody has two options, one is to practice dancing and the other is getting involved in direct dancing. I have to say to future gamers (well dancers) that you should practice the game first before directly involving in it. 

Controls are basically easy and the game has only four directional keys to play.A sherwani clad boy and a salwar-kamij clad girl tell you the instructions regarding gameplay. Initially it is too easy but after passing the two practice levels, comes the difficult part. The timings are essential to play on. After passing the practice levels, you can join the dance rooms (just like chat rooms). Here you can see the other players as well in a complete 3D environment. Hit Ready and you are presented a dance room in which after a notification, a random hindi dance track plays according to your level. You have to dance with the song using your directional keys. Actually, in a panel on left side, some arrows appears in rhythm with the song. You have to press right keys according those arrows. If your timings are correct continuously, then you have combo points coming in your account. Also these increase the coolness factor of your avatar. 

If you managed to get some hard earned points after serious button mashing, your level increases. Also you will got credits in your account. You can then buy some really cool outfits with them (Alas for hardcores, you cannot wear a bikini). Even u can make friends and chat with them through your laptop, and in a later stage you can also choose your life partner. Yes there is also a marriage option to check out. 

In the end, I want to say that Dance Mela is just a Second Life look alike with mainly focusing on dance with bolly tunes. English tracks are not available as of now. So hardcore computer dancing lovers, go and give it a try. Although keyboard control is rather dizzy, you should opt for a dancepad if you are serious into playing this. Search for dancepad at Kreeda.com. It makes the whole dancing stuff easy. So, dance freaks, ready for a boogy woogy event in your PC, show your dance skills and do your own ‘Jhalak Dikhla ja’.


----------



## shady_inc (Nov 24, 2007)

I think this one is pretty old.CDs of Dance Mela were being distributed outside our college about 4-5 months back.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 24, 2007)

^ its in this month's digit DVD


----------

